# Hello Everyone!!!



## willsonjohn90 (May 11, 2015)

Hey Guys!!! I would like to tell you that I am new to writing but I have enjoyed writing for the past few months. I have joined the forum to take part in discussions and also to get answers for my queries…. :razz:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 11, 2015)

Hi, Willson. I originally joined the forum to get questions answered too. You may already be able to find answers for some of your questions in the writing discussions 

So, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So get comfortable with us. Get to know us a little.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## SocratesIsMe (May 11, 2015)

Greetings my friend


----------



## Gumby (May 11, 2015)

willsonjohn90 said:


> I have joined the forum to take part in discussions and also to get answers for my queries…. :razz:



You've come to the right place, willsonjohn! Welcome to the site.


----------



## willsonjohn90 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you all for your warm welcome. I will try to be active in various discussions.


----------



## jenthepen (May 12, 2015)

What sort of thing do you enjoy writing, willsonjohn? (can I just call you willson, or john?)

Have a good look round and you'll see there are lots of things to do and enjoy. Once you have your first 10 posts it gets even better because you'll be able to post samples of your own writing. If you want to have a go at the mentor monthly challenge you can put some of your own work there without needing to wait to get 10 posts and you'll get a personalised critique by PM from the mentoring team.

Whatever you choose to do, jump in and have fun. This is a great place to get to know other writers and polish up your writing skills. See you around the forums.

jen


----------



## TeriBeth (May 12, 2015)

I think you and I are in the same boat. Let's paddle along together, shall we.


----------



## Blade (May 12, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums willsonjohn90

I think you will find a lot to read here as well as discussions and just-beginners like yourself. Feel free to join in and ask questions if need be.

Good luck on your endeavours.:encouragement:


----------



## willsonjohn90 (May 13, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> What sort of thing do you enjoy writing, willsonjohn? (can I just call you willson, or john?)
> 
> Have a good look round and you'll see there are lots of things to do and enjoy. Once you have your first 10 posts it gets even better because you'll be able to post samples of your own writing. If you want to have a go at the mentor monthly challenge you can put some of your own work there without needing to wait to get 10 posts and you'll get a personalised critique by PM from the mentoring team.
> 
> ...


Basically I write to like fiction novels and I have also written some short stories as well. You can call me john.


----------



## jenthepen (May 13, 2015)

Thanks, john. We have a couple of short story challenges here that you might enjoy. Keep posting though because you'll need your 10 posts before you can submit your own works there. 

Check out the writing discussion forum where you can start a discussion on some of your queries. Or maybe jump in with a comment or two on the creative boards. Your participation will be appreciated and likely reciprocated when you begin to submit samples of your own writing. You also might enjoy some of the fun challenges. 

jen


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2015)

john Welcome to the wonderful world of WF! Of course you can get your questions answered.. but.. hang out here with us and you will get sooo much more! What you might ask... wellll .. I will tell you! How about .. inspiration? and confidence to move toward your goals.. or, you might jusssst have some fun and make some wonderful friends..Who knows what could happen..you might be inspired to enter a writing challenge and win a medal... But--- here is the thing.. you gotta get out of the intro thread and get busy.. soooo  get movin.. that way.. toward the lounge.. hope to see you around! Peace always... jul


----------



## willsonjohn90 (May 16, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> john Welcome to the wonderful world of WF! Of course you can get your questions answered.. but.. hang out here with us and you will get sooo much more! What you might ask... wellll .. I will tell you! How about .. inspiration? and confidence to move toward your goals.. or, you might jusssst have some fun and make some wonderful friends..Who knows what could happen..you might be inspired to enter a writing challenge and win a medal... But--- here is the thing.. you gotta get out of the intro thread and get busy.. soooo  get movin.. that way.. toward the lounge.. hope to see you around! Peace always... jul


Yeah!!! you are right I will try to engage with as many group members as possible and also try to give suggestions but I am facing some technical difficulties to post a reply on some other threads i don't know what's the reason I have also contacted admin now lets hope i ll get my problem solved.


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

I am sure it is just a tiny glitch... I will be looking forward to reading your work john, catch ya later... peace.. jul


----------

